# How To "Unroll" Bandsaw Blades Without Getting Cut.



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

I suppose just about all of us has at one time or another cut ourselves unrolling a bandsaw 
blade. Likely they come rolled up like this….










First make sure you have gloves on !

Then open up the roll a little bit and toss it on the floor. If you spread the blade 
enough before tossing it against the floor, it will unroll itself and your hands 
are clear of all of those sharp teeth.

Spread the blade like so before tossing it on the floor. Also, make sure you have safety eyeglasses
on , leather gloves, and no one is standing near by. Sometimes the blade will hop off or bounce up
off of the floor.

data:image/jpeg;base64,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

I use to operate a meat bandsaw and had to clean it after everyuse and installed a lot of blades.

It only takes one or two times for those blades to get you before you realize there has got to be another
way. For me this was it.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeh, my bandsaw takes 143" long blades. The narrow ones aren't much of a problem, but my 3/4" to 1" wide blades have some snap to them. 
The first time I got whipped in the back of the head, if you can imagine that.
Harder than unrolling them, is rolling them back up. The thick ones don't play nice.


----------



## Hammerthumb (Dec 28, 2012)

I have always had problems rolling them up also. Never can remember the trick to it, and end up spending about a half hour trying to figure it out. Just when I'm ready give up, it seems it rolls itself up. Then I try another one and still have problems.


----------



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

To roll up a bandsaw blade, lay out the blade on floor,teeth up , kneel down and with palms up, grab the 
blade with each hand from underneath the part of the blade closest to you. Hands are spread about
the distance of your knees in a crouched position.

Grab blade and fold the blade inward with each hand toward each other while giving the blade a little twist to get the circle and bring each loop into each other.

Hard to explain,easier to show. Its been awhile.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

You need to watch the youtube video by Alex Snodgrass representing Carter bandsaw products. He'll show you the right way to do both without injury to you OR the teeth on the blades : )


----------



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

Here is one way to do it.

youtube

And here is Snodgrass showing a better way to open up a rolled blade as well as setting
up a bandsaw. Thanks Dusty .

youtube


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

Personally, my favorite way to open a folded bandsaw blade is to have my wife do it!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks,

Just thinking about putting a 3 tpi blade on my band saw. :>)

It's not the unwind that I get wrong. LOL!


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

I watched that Alex's video before when I didn't know yet how to uncoil band saw blades.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

I learned on 1" blades for a 42" bandsaw and you didn't want to be too close to them.
I uncoil them with the "throw on floor" method and I also coil the big ones that way.
Smaller ones are easier to do in your hands.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

I will enlist an underpaid shop assistant to coil/uncoil my BS blades….
If I can find a competent assistant that will work for pennies!!! ;^)


----------



## coachmancuso (Feb 10, 2013)

Alex Snodgrass from Cater I find is the best way and it is pretty easy


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

If I saw you throwin' my high priced BS blades on the floor, we'd have a lengthy discussion about your tenure or lack thereof with my company.
Right way…wrong way….
Pitchin' 'em on concrete ain't the right way.
OK, I'm a jerk about stuff like that, but those blades are not cheap.
Bill


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

......................... and we don't all have concrete floors.


----------



## wncguy (Jan 26, 2012)

I've been using the Alex Snodgrass from Carter method since I saw his video (also about setting up the blade on the saw).... agree his method is very good!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I have a concrete shop floor and unroll my small blades by hand. The 1", 1 TPI go outside and get flung on the grass!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Mine are 158" x 1-1/4" blades. show no mercy to the stupid.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

So you are wearing gloves LOL!


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

*"....show no mercy to the stupid."* LOL, Monte : )


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Ron, you are welcome : ) 
If you ever get a chance to go to one of the "Woodworking Shows", check out Alex's presentation in person.
Time well spent : ) Very entertaining and informative sessions, plus he will answer any question you might ever have regarding the bandsaw and optional equipment and of course, blades.


----------

